# Rolled Fondant & Cake



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

Hello friends! I just love the fact that there is ap lace that we all can come to to task our questions and to help other people out. 


Anyway.... I am doing another wedding cake but this time the customer wants chocolate fondant. I have never made it before. Do I just replace some of my powdered sugar and use cocoa powder?

Also... does anyone have a ratio for how many ounces of rolled fondant it takes to cover a cake (be it any inches). 

Thank you!


----------



## schiznick (Feb 2, 2003)

I have never made choc. fondant, but there are a multitude of companies that sell it pre-made. Here are a few:

Cal Java in CA. www.cakevisions.com

www.RolledFondant.com , which sells the brand Satin Ice

www.globalsugarart.com , which has this and a ton of other supplies

Albert Uster also sells a great white choc. fondant.

As for the amounts to use, Colette Peters suggests the following:

6" 1 1/2#
8" 2#
10" 2 1/2#
12" 3#
14" 4#
16" 5#
For sq. cakes increase the poundage for each by 1/2# or more for larger cakes.

From experience I can tell you that 13# will easily cover 6,9,12,16 and have some left over for borders or what not. Hope this helps. Let us know how it turns out.

Schiz


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

You can buy chocolate rolled fondant thru:

www.satinfinefoods.com

845-469-1034

They have one of the best products of this kind on the market.


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

I am fan of Choco-pan. They sell white chocolate and dark chocolate rolled fondant (caramel, too). It is the tastiest fondant I have ever come across. You can find it here:

www.choco-pan.com


----------

